

Boston Plus Atlanta Almost Equals Dongguan (Infographic) - JacobAldridge
http://www.slate.com/blogs/blogs/scocca/archive/2010/05/28/boston-plus-atlanta-almost-equals-dongguan.aspx

======
byoung2
Dongguan is a prfecture-level city (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prefecture-
level_city>), which is "below a province and above a county" in China. It
sounds a lot like a major metropolitan area in the US.

Los Angeles city, for example, has a population of 4 million, while the
Greater Los Angeles Area (roughly the triangle with points at Ventura,
Riverside, and Santa Ana), has a population of 15 million spread across 6
counties and 60+ cities.

